
Show HN: Fx - Poor man's serverless framework - metrue
https://github.com/metrue/fx
======
Gys
Sorry if I mistunderstand. The readme is very limited. But this need a (vps or
something) server that I own / manage ? It does not seem to upload the
functions(s) to some cloud ?

In general I think 'serverless' means deploying code without managing some
kind of server yourself.

~~~
jensvdh
It's a poor man's readme

------
metrue
Your guys are so right about fx’s ‘Poor man’s README, I will update it soon.
Long story short, you can deploy fx on a host (cloud or localhost), then you
can deploy a function to be a service in few seconds, just like AWS lambda (
but Poor man’s lambda).

------
kennu
Even the README says you need to start a server. So it’s not quite serverless.

(“Serverless”, at least to me, means a platform where I don’t have to worry
about running servers.)

~~~
metrue
README is not quiet clear, but for my understanding, lambda is kinda thing
that helps you to do serverless, but lambda is also running on some kind of
server maintained by AWS, right? fx is kind of lambda, but owned by yourself.

~~~
kennu
Well, yes, you can run your own server to provide yourself a serverless
platform, but it kind of defeats the purpose... Since then you end up having
to maintain your server anyway.

I suppose there may be a point to it if the serverless platform is extremely
stable and never has any security issues or other things to update.

------
caust1c
Isn't this just `up`?

[https://github.com/apex/up](https://github.com/apex/up)

~~~
turtlebits
`up` looks like it only runs on AWS. This seems nice as the only requirement
is docker and I can run it on my $3USD VPS

~~~
fiatjaf
Where do you get such a cheap VPS? I'm paying $5!

~~~
e9
I pay $2.5 per month here:
[https://www.vultr.com/?ref=7195281](https://www.vultr.com/?ref=7195281)

~~~
bespoke_engnr
I've had good experiences with Vultr as well. I'm surprised they're not more
popular.

